# JATC apprenticeship score



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I would think 80 would be a percent. Not bad for a first kick at it IMO.


These apprenticeship paths seems to vary a whole bunch by region, and here, its not even the same as it was 15 years ago.


Main perk with going union was your time counted from day one. Private employers often drag their butts on that. 



You also had 2 ways to complete 1st year.
1) Get the requisite hours logged, take 1st-year school (10 weeks)
2) Pass pre-apprenticeship course (30 weeks; more $$$); get hired; log hours until eligible for 2nd-year school.



Check with your local trades-training authority, vocational schools, and union for more current info.


----------

